# pull start leak shield



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i have a 07 750 and ive been worried about water getting in the pull start is this something to be concerned with and if so who makes a shield are how do i?


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

when it gets it dont worry it goes no where but if you want put some rtv around it and then some on the pull cord and you will be fine


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I seen an 06 Model Brute with an 08 pull starter cover in it...atleast that is what the guy said.....Is that really possible or was he shooting me a line of BS??? I haven't even thought about it or even looked into it...LOL!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have one on my 07. To me it is something to worry about, the pull start fills with mud, wears out the seal and then your exposing your crankcase to mud and water. You can order one for an 08 from your local dealer or online at any of the oem places for cheap.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool...I will get me one at work this evening...


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

whats up with the 08 pull start? does it not leak or something?? anyone got a pic?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

usmctadpole said:


> whats up with the 08 pull start? does it not leak or something?? anyone got a pic?


they dont have a pull start. they have a cover that goes in the place of it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah we do 

get that cover. as HeadC1 said water can get in over time thru that seal (for you guys with a pull start)

they don't sell em for nothing!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

For all the good my pull start does I might as well cut the rope and seal it with silicone.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

lol. i've never seen a pullstart on a muddin bike work right


----------



## Suisyco (Mar 29, 2009)

I found one on bikebandit.com for a 08 750, about 12.00 for the cover and 6.00 for the gasket.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good there.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

so the 08 cover will fit over the pulley on the end of the crank without having to remove it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> For all the good my pull start does I might as well cut the rope and seal it with silicone.


I thought about that....:thinking::rockn:


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

30backs said:


> so the 08 cover will fit over the pulley on the end of the crank without having to remove it


 
No you will have to remove the pulley. Atleast I did on mine, but when I got my bike the guy gave me a metal cover. I ordered the one from bikebandit for my wife's bike and it is plastic, may stick out further. I'll check tonight and let you know for sure.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

HeadC1 said:


> No you will have to remove the pulley. Atleast I did on mine, but when I got my bike the guy gave me a metal cover. I ordered the one from bikebandit for my wife's bike and it is plastic, may stick out further. I'll check tonight and let you know for sure.


did you just remove the bolt and pulley are did you put the bolt back:banghead:


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I put the bolt back and I forgot to look last night to make sure the plastic cover from bikebandit fit over the pulley or not.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

Installed the 08 pull start cover with some rtv did not need to remove pulley are bolt seems to seal great and cost under $10


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

will i have a problem if i dont go too deep?
or will the seal just wear out naturally?


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i had a little bit of sand in mine ive just got to much invested not to do this simple fix i saw my buddies honda motor start smoking because of this so i wouldn't chance it


----------

